# I fixed my own computer!



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

Yesterday when I pressed the power button on my desktop, it just went in and stayed that way and didn't turn on the computer. I opened the case and jiggled in back of where the button is and it turned on. Later, I took a closer look and there is actually a switch in back of the button that had popped out of its position. A simple maneuver to pop it back in. Probably saved myself $100 and the hassle of trucking it to a fixit shop where they'd have told me I need an expensive, labor-intensive repair.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 16, 2019)

Congratulations.  I bet 99% of the public today would freak out & go running ASAP to the computer Geeks.  Boy, do they charge!


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Congratulations.  I bet 99% of the public today would freak out & go running ASAP to the computer Geeks.  Boy, do they charge!



And I heard they aren't that good, but there are probably some good techs as well as gougers. I am reticent about using a fixit shop since I took my external HD for repair to the nearest one last year. They called me and said they couldn't fix it and would have to send it to Wisconsin to be repaired. I told them not to bother, figuring I could buy another for what that repair would cost, and I'd be right over to pick it up. When I arrived, they handed it to me in pieces!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 16, 2019)

Full marks from me for initiative and observation.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 16, 2019)

Congrats, Deb!  I've had a few achievements in repairs, probably by accident, but it is a great feeling!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 16, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Congratulations.  I bet 99% of the public today *would freak out & go running ASAP to the computer Geeks*.  Boy, do they charge!


I'd be one of the idiots that would call in for repair.  I'm absolutely petrified of messing around with my computer.  I give Deb a triple thumbs up for her computer smarts.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 16, 2019)

Nobody touches my computers but me. I salute you for taking the initiative to fix it yourself.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 16, 2019)

That's great Deb! My daughter rips her computer apart when something goes wrong but I'm to chicken.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 17, 2019)

debodun said:


> And I heard they aren't that good, but there are probably some good techs as well as gougers. I am reticent about using a fixit shop since I took my external HD for repair to the nearest one last year. They called me and said they couldn't fix it and would have to send it to Wisconsin to be repaired. I told them not to bother, figuring I could buy another for what that repair would cost, and I'd be right over to pick it up. When I arrived, they handed it to me in pieces!


Strange!  I had the same thing happen to me a few years ago when I owned a cottage but that time it was a chain saw.  It is a "throw-away society.  Smart people who can fix are very rare.  I believe there are more in Europe but here in North America, FORGET IT!


----------



## Mike (Dec 17, 2019)

Good for you Debodun, go to the top of the class.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 11, 2020)

I have done that several times just by pushing that button or this button.


----------

